# Clear coat hazing



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

We purchased a 2nd Gen 2016 last year, have driven 12200 miles on it. I've started to notice that the clear coat is hazed/foggy on the trunk and a portion of my fender and hood. It appears as though it may be starting to chip, although no paint/clear coat is chipping as of yet, the haze however is extremely noticeable. We have the black color option. Each hazed area is about the size of a palm/hand print.

I am hesitant on applying any compound, cleaner or wax on it without dealer guidance. When we purchased the car, they applied a protectant called Polyseal. 

Has anyone had any hazing issues with their gen 2 yet? 

Taking the car in tomorrow and getting a loaner while they review it, wanted to be more educated on the subject however before bringing it in.

Car is taken to dealer car wash every month.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine's a 4/2016 build date in blue, but nope.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a spot like this on my Impala SS. It too is black and the spot arose when I applied a product from Meguiars. I applied it to the entire front fender but the discolouration only occurred in two silver-dollar sized areas. I called Meguiars at the time but they were unfamiliar with it and wanted photographs. It was a time before any kind of serious digital photography so I just got on with life. That happened 20 years ago and it never went away. 

If you're concerned about paint chips - and you should be with a black car - you should have already invested the money in paint protection film. Worth its weight in gold.


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

That appears to be either oxidation or mineral deposits left by hard water. That factory paint can be polished HARD 4 or 5 times with a DA polisher before you would ever have any issues. My suggestion is to purchase either Griots One-Step Sealant and polish that area. The "sealants" dealers apply are usually junk. If you want to get serious about correcting that paint, look into Griots 6'' DA polisher. It is clutched and is nearly impossible to screw up, even in a beginners hand. If you're not confident in doing this, take it to a professional detailer; like myself. That clearcoat is hard and is really thick; you'll never harm it with a cleaner wax or cleaner sealant.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

About that time (in the early 90's) cars from several MFG's were experiencing "delamination". The clear coat was basically crystallizing then flaking off leaving no gloss. Had something to do with the way they applied coatings back then that resulted in defects.


----------

